# Pilote ODBC



## diddl (21 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous 

 Existe t'il (comme sur PC) le système d'accés à une base de données utilisant des pilotes ODBC sous mas os 9?

 Si oui, comment l'activer ou s'en servir? 

 Je voudrais pouvoir accéder à une base à priori paradox à partir d'excell en utilisant cette technologie?

 Merci de votre aide.

 DIDDL


----------



## diddl (21 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

 personne ne peut m'aider ?

 Je souhaiterais accéder à une base de donnée paradox en utilisant les pilotes odbc sur un g4 à base d'os 9. Comment puis-je paramétrer ou activer les pilotes ODBC sous os9 ?

 Un peu d'aide me serait vraiment utile ! merci

 DIDDL


----------



## Hurrican (21 Décembre 2004)

Je ne me rappelle pas avoir vu de liaisons ODBC sous 9.
En plus des bases de données traitées avec Excel ... Excel est un tableur, il est mine de rien, bourré de petits bugs, et traiter de la base de donnée avec, c'est pas du suicide mais presque ... J'ai encore essayer tout à l'heure de récupérer une base DBF pour la sauvegarder en CSV, résultat tous les gros chiffres sont nazes, parce qu'Excel sauvegarde automatiquement en notation Expo les grands chiffres, même si la zone est une zone texte. 
Du coup, j'ai ouvert le PC, passer la base à travers Access, et là tout va mieux. 
Pour de la base de donnée, utilise un outil adapté ! (4D, FileMaker, etc ...).
C'est pour un traitement ponctuel ou du répétitif ?


----------



## diddl (22 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour et merci de ta réponse ! 

 Le but n'est pas de gérer la base sur excell mais plutôt de pouvoir récupérer mensuellement des données pour faire des stats et je pense qu'excell est spécifiquement dédié aux nombre donc aux stats.

 Ce soft de devis a contient des bases en *.db ce qui correspondrait à du paradox. Mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour récupérer les données. Je pensais donc au ODBC vu que ça fonctionne n*bien sur PC (je l'utilise régulièrement pour accéder à des données windev !

 Si quelqu'un aurait une soluce, merci de votre aide.

 DIDDL


----------



## GrandGibus (22 Décembre 2004)

Apparemment (_j'ai juste jeté un petit coup d'oeuil sur le web_), Paradox 9 est livré avec un connecteur JDBC... donc Java.

Du coup, il est très simple (si tu arrives à te fournir un tel driver et si c'est bien la bonne version de base) de te connecter à ta base paradox depuis ton mac à partir d'un programme Java.

Tu seras libre après de retransformer en un format plus compréhensible par Excel (csv par exemple).


----------



## Hurrican (22 Décembre 2004)

Les données sont elles issues d'un PC ?
Si oui, je serais toi, je les moulinerais sur le PC avant !
ODBC de toute façon, n'est pas la panacée. Pour qu'il fonctionne il faudrait que tu trouves un pilote ODBC Paradox ! Et à mon avis, c'est pas le genre de chose qui courra les rues, vu que Paradox n'existe plus (commercialement) depuis belle lurette.
Ce que je chercherais si j'étais toi, c'est un moyen de convertir la base de données dirctement sur le PC en quelque chose d'utilisable. Si tu connais un peu Visual Basic, ce devrait être faisable aisément, les exemples d'interfacage ODBC avec des bases Paradox sont livrés d'origine. Tu lis la base, tu la sors en texte/CSV, et le tour est joué.


----------



## diddl (23 Décembre 2004)

Les données sont sur un mac et je voudrais les récupérer sur le même mac dans un format exploitable avec excell... pour des stats.

 Impossible de trouver un pilote odbc paradox ?

 Je sens que ca va être galère...


----------



## Hurrican (24 Décembre 2004)

C'est quelle version de paradox en plus ?
La version Borland ou celle de Corel ?


----------



## diddl (24 Décembre 2004)

je ne sais pas trop, en fait c'est un soft de devis "spécial imprimerie" qui se nomme "cadratin". Les fichiers sont en *.db ce qui laisse penser à du paradox...

 Et je voudrais pouvoir récup ces données, donc j'avais pensé aux pilotes ODBC ?

 Qu'en pensez vous?  

 DIDDL


----------



## GrandGibus (24 Décembre 2004)

Pourquoi ne leur envoies-tu pas simplement un e-mail  pour obtenir les informations qui te manquent (type de base, version voire structure...). 

Ils se pourrait meme qu'ils soient interessés par ton projet !


----------

